# Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.



## VitaliTy (15. Juni 2011)

*Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.*

Hallo,

ich bekomme in der letzten Stunde regelmäßig folgende Meldung in der Ereignisanzeige von win 7:
Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.

Heisst das, dass meine Hdd bald eingeht?

Und wie finde ich heraus welche Hdd das ist (ich habe 3)?

2 haben 42°
1ne 33°

mfg


----------



## Jimini (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.*

Ich vermute mal, dass das die Festplatte am 1. SATA-Port ist. Werden da verschiedene Blöcke angezeigt oder ist es immer der selbe? 
Die Temperaturen sind übrigens absolut in Ordnung.

MfG Jimini


----------



## OctoCore (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.*

Die Zählung entspricht der in der Datenträgerverwaltung - Datenträger 0 wäre also die Platte mit der Verhaltensauffälligkeit.


----------



## VitaliTy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.*

Danke für die Antworten,

es ist die älteste Platte 250gb ide


ich denke schon, dass es immer der selbe block ist da bei details immer das selbe steht

schockt mich aber nicht, da auf der Platte nur meine Os sind

ich werde mal defragmentieren, vielleicht ist ein block entmagnetisiert 

Danke soweit!


----------



## OctoCore (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.*

Defragmentieren wird nicht alszuviel bringen. Mach mal einen "CHKDSK /R"-Lauf und leg dich schlafen. Das kann eine Weile dauern.


----------



## VitaliTy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.*

Ich habe nun das HDD Tool vom Hersteller (Samsung estool) die HDD analysieren lassen dabei kam folgendes heraus:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/estool250.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/estool250.jpg/

Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen, und was sagt mir das Resultat von estool genau?
Daten sichern und Platte mit estool löschen?


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.*

Du hast einen defekten Sektor auf der Platte. Die Platte ist auch etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Sichere deine Daten, und tausch die Platte aus.


----------



## VitaliTy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.*

Wieso muss ich die Platte bei einem defekten Sektor gleich austauschen?
Reicht nicht auch ein Erase mit dem Hersteller Tool?

Man kann den defekten Sektor doch ausblenden lassen oder irre ich mich da:




			
				http://www.libe.net/themen/LOW_LEVEL_FORMAT__HDD_formatieren.php schrieb:
			
		

> "Low Level Formatieren" ist die physikalische Einteilung der Festplatten in Spuren und Sektoren.
> Low Level wird vor der Auslieferung durch den Hersteller durchgeführt.  Normalerweise hat jede Festplatte bei der Auslieferung schon einige  defekte Sektoren, welche durch den Hersteller ausgeblendet werden! Der  Hersteller speichert eine Liste von Sektoren die die Festplatte nicht  verwenden soll in der sogenannten P-Liste.
> 
> bei älteren Festplatten war es möglich die Low-Level-Formatierung selbst  durchzuführen, heutige Festplatten fangen aus Sicherheitsgründen den  Befehl zum LL-Format ab und führen stattdessen eine Neuinitialisierung  der Platte durch. Dabei werden nur die Datenbereiche überschrieben und  ev. (je nach Programm) die "bad sector map" aktualisiert, d.h. Sektoren  werden überprüft und defekte Sektoren werden als defekt markiert und  stehen nicht mehr zur Verfügung
> ...


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.*

Ich bin bei sowas übervorsichtig, seitdem es mir damals eine HDD zerlegt hat. War übrigens auch eine Samsung. -.- 
Hast du mal mit Crystal Disk die restlichen Daten geprüft?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.*

klar reicht des wenn du meinst das es reicht 
aber defekte sektoren die nach und nach auftreten sind einer von vielen indikatoren für ein ableben der platte über kurz und lang und wie painkiller schon geschrieben hat ist es eine ältere platte in sofern kann man sie auch ersetzen um sich ärger zu sparen, zumal man nach nem low lvl format eh das os neu aufsetzen muss usw... deine entscheidung


----------



## VitaliTy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.*



<> schrieb:


> Ich bin bei sowas übervorsichtig, seitdem es mir damals eine HDD zerlegt hat. War übrigens auch eine Samsung. -.-
> Hast du mal mit Crystal Disk die restlichen Daten geprüft?


 
Meintest du das?

250Gb:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

500Gb:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

1Tb:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting





cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> klar reicht des wenn du meinst das es reicht
> aber  defekte sektoren die nach und nach auftreten sind einer von vielen  indikatoren für ein ableben der platte über kurz und lang und wie  painkiller schon geschrieben hat ist es eine ältere platte in sofern  kann man sie auch ersetzen um sich ärger zu sparen, zumal man nach nem  low lvl format eh das os neu aufsetzen muss usw... deine entscheidung


Ich hatte vor mein Os mit acronis backup & recovery zu sichern und danach zu migrieren, oder geht das nach einem low level format nicht?


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.*

Zur 1TB-HDD:

Werden defekte Sektoren festgestellt, werden diese durch das Defekt-Management der Festplatte durch Reserve-Sektoren ausgetauscht. Im Prinzip passiert nichts anderes als das die Lese- und Schreibzugriffe auf diese Sektoren umgeleitet werden. Das ganze funktioniert mithilfe einer internen Liste innerhalb der Festplatte, die die Adressen der defekten Sektoren und die dazugehörigen Ersatz-Sektoren enthält.

Das Betriebssystem bekommt von diesem sogenannten "Remapping" nichts mit.
Unter Umständen kann sich die Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit im Bereich der neu zugeordneten Sektoren etwas verringern.

Das muss nicht unbedingt bedeuten das die HDD crasht. Es kann aber durchaus passieren. 
Steigt bei einer Festplatte nach längerem Betrieb die Anzahl defekter Sektoren bzw. neu zugeordneter Sektoren, sollte man sich aber auf die Suche nach einer neuen HDD machen. 

Zur 250GB-HDD:

Aktuell schwebende Sektoren bedeutet, das das die  Sektoren sind, die als defekt markiert wurden aber noch nicht durch Austausch-Sektoren ersetzt wurden. Es ist noch nicht tragisch, sollte aber weiter beobachtet werden. Hier könnte chkdsk abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## VitaliTy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.*

Danke werde am Nachmittag mal chkdsk /r ausführen.

Mfg


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.*



VitaliTy schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor mein Os mit acronis backup & recovery zu sichern und danach zu migrieren, oder geht das nach einem low level format nicht?



nach nem low lvl format wird die platte vom os als fabrikneu gekennzeichnet, da is nix mehr mit einfachem klonen


----------



## Jimini (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> nach nem low lvl format wird die platte vom os als fabrikneu gekennzeichnet, da is nix mehr mit einfachem klonen


 
Nicht ganz - nach einer Low-Level-Formatierung sind die Daten schlichtweg weg. Das Betriebssystem selber macht da nichts.

@ Topic: ich würde vorsichtshalber alle auf der Platte enthaltenen Daten sichern (das sollte man eigentlich ohnehin ab und an machen, wenn es sich um Daten handelt, bei denen es einem nicht egal ist, wenn sie weg sind). Dann besagte Low-Level-Formatierung durchführen und die Daten zurückspielen. So oder so solltest du die Platte aber im Auge behalten. Ein defekter Sektor ist kein Weltuntergang, wenn der Wert aber schnell ansteigt, ist die Platte baldmöglichst auszuwechseln.

MfG Jimini


----------



## VitaliTy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.*

Danke für die weiteren Informationen!

Hier der bericht von chkdisk /r

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Ich denke der defekte Sektur wurde repariert/ausgeblendet da ich nun in der Ereignisanzeige den Fehler nicht mehr bekomme.

Mfg


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.*

Klingt doch schon mal gut! 

Was sagt Crystal Disk dazu?


----------



## VitaliTy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hdd defekt? - Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.*

Nach wie vor schwebende Sektoren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

